# First two knife attempts



## Texasstate (Jan 10, 2018)

First attempt of making knives 
Burl maple
Walnut 

Picture isn’t great couldn’t get good lighting or the right angle

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 10, 2018)

Very cool! Now did you make them from scratch? Stock removal? Old saw blade? Come on man don't leave us hanging!!


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 10, 2018)

Pretty cool, congrats! What steel is that?

Be careful, it can be addicting... ask me how I know.


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 10, 2018)

It's a good start. You should find a knife maker in your area, whose shoulder you can look over if you would like pursue the art.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Texasstate (Jan 10, 2018)

Just used pre-made knife blanks, cut my own scales, a file, orbital sander, and a ton of sanding by hand


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 11, 2018)

You are on a great start, I remember making my first LOL you sure beat me!


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 1, 2018)

Nice job Justin, I like the blade shape a lot. Keep at it.


----------

